# BIKE RAFFLE: Win a Madone 5.2 or Fuel EX 9



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

A buddy of mine, Shawn Stokley, is raising money for the Police Unity Tour http://www.policeunitytour.com/ . The Police Unity Tour raises funds and awareness for fallen officers with a bike tour. Shawn has participated in the event for the last few years not only riding with them but supporting them mechanically and with parts through Trek. 

This year, he's started a raffle...they are raffling off a new bike...your pick/your size/mtb or road. The tickets are $20 each or 3 for $50. You can buy tickets by donating to his First Giving site: http://www.firstgiving.com/shawnstokley and just put on your comment line that you are buying raffle tickets for the unity tour. Once you make your donation, you can email him your address if you would like him to mail your raffle stub. The winner of the raffle can pick the size of the EX9 or the size and fit (Pro/Performance) of the Madone. If you are not local to Georgia, the bike can be shipped for what it costs to ship it within the US.

Note: Only 250 tickets will be sold, so it's a 1 in 250 chance to win!

Please pass this along to any cycling friends and help support our fallen officers.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmmm, I hope putting anonymous as my display name was okay. :S


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> Hmmm, I hope putting anonymous as my display name was okay. :S


I don't think that's a problem so long as you put all the pertinent info in the payment process....if all else fails you can email Shawn and let him confirm receipt!

-r


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

Only 138 tickets have sold to date....so that means that with 14 days left to the drawing, there is way better than a 1 in 250 chance to win!!!!

-r


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

So who won? Anyone here? I guess I didn't win...


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

* Charles Reeves - Warner Robins, GA * 



Ticket number. 020



Thanks to everyone who supported the 2009 Police Unity Tour.


----------

